# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 21.10.2013 - 28.10.2013

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *248*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *963* Получено карантинов: *84*, суммарный объем: *198* мб Обработано файлов: *389*, суммарный объем: *400* мб Уникальных файлов: *342*, суммарный объем: *381* мб Признаны безопасными: *43* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *82*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=147889 - найдено зловредов: *44* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=147836 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=147786 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=147534 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148181 - найдено зловредов: *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\users\school8\locals~1\temp\ccwaiki.scr - *3* c:\users\user\appdata\roaming\rtiusihg\rirjijic.ex  e - *3* c:\program files\outlook express\setup50.exe - *3* c:\documents and settings\user\cbzvl.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\alg.exe - *2* c:\users\компутурка\appdata\roaming\search~1\searc  h~1.exe - *2* c:\windows\explorer.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\cisvc.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\scardsvr.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Virus.Win32.Expiro.w - *44* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *5* Trojan-Clicker.MSIL.Agent.hh - *4* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.fqb - *4* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Invader - *3* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Andromeda.uhz - *3* Trojan.Win32.Lebag.akl - *2* Trojan.Win32.Qhost.ahih - *1* Trojan.Win32.VB.cjtm - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoAsset.cjjq - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

